# Vanguard Buck of the Year Contest



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Attention OGF Hunters!! - CLICK HERE TO ENTER​ 
OGF has teamed up with Vanguard, a global leader in high-quality photo-video accessories and sporting optics to bring you the Vanguard Buck of the Year Contest! Your bagged buck this season could win you a free pair of Vanguard Spirit ED 1042 waterproof binoculars (a $299 value) courtest of Vanguard. This is a contest exclusive to OGF and OGF members, so lets see those big bucks!​ 
*Contest Details*​

The Buck must be taken in Ohio.
Any bucks entered must be from the current season (bow,shotgun or muzzleloader)​
Any Buck entered must have been killed by a registered OGF member,not a friend,family member or aquaintence.​
You must post a photo of the Buck in the thread located at http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1302785#post1302785 including details (date/location/etc) of the kill. Picutres must be on OGF (no external links please)​
You must be an OGF member in good standing to enter.​
Only one entry per member​
Contest runs until midnight Feb 5th, 2012​
*Voting Details*



A voting thread will be posted with all entry names after Feb 5th, 2012
Only one vote per member
Members voting must have a minimum of 10 posts
You cannot vote for yourself
OGF staff are not eligible. (although the OGF staff will vote in the event of a tie)​

*Prize Details*



Prize will be awarded to the entry with the most number of votes
Prize has no cash value
Prize will be one (1) brand new set of Vanguard Spirit ED 1042 binoculars.









Good luck to everyone, and for more information about Vanguard and their products (including the prize) please visit their site at​ 
http://www.vanguardworld.com/index.php/os/home.html​


----------

